

Ask HN: Startup as a worker cooperative? - not_a_test_user

The longer I work for someone else the more interested I become in alternatives for my future.<p>Worker cooperatives seem ideal from my perspective: all worker-owners decide together what are the business priorities, everyone shares both profits and losses, etc.<p>The thing I&#x27;m not sure about is applying this kind of thing to a startup or even a web dev agency.<p>Any opinions or experiences?
======
jesusmichael
sounds like a nightmare...

~~~
skfroi
It doesn't have to be. Granted it's hard to have consensus but it can be done.
Here's a list I found on Wikipedia (I know, I know)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_worker_cooperatives](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_worker_cooperatives).
They might not be the biggest companies but I guess you could really shoot for
a lifestyle business.

~~~
jesusmichael
that's a pretty small list... blah blah blah...

